# Sneakers for trail running



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a decent sneaker for trail runs? I went on my first real trail run recently and rolled my ankles numerous times. I know that I need to condition properly to avoid injury, but I definitely did not have the correct footwear, which didn't help matters!

I'm open to suggestions! Thank you!!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm a trail runner and a big fan of Brooks which I've been wearing the last 10+ years. I love the Cascadias and wore the last two versions for almost 3 years. I also have the Pure Grit which is their "minimal" shoe and wore that on my trail marathon without any blisters. Make sure you get a new pair every 300-400 miles, or sometimes sooner depending on how your feet feel. Socks will make a difference as well; I love Thorlos. Good luck on shoe hunting and hitting the trails with your V!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

THANKS Eastbayer! That post was very helpful! I always appreciate referrals . I read some reviews - cascadia seems to be a fantastic sneaker! I'm interested in trying them both on. I am not a fan of Nike sneakers but I tried on the Nike frees and haven't looked back! I find them so comfortable - so the pure grit might be the right one - especially since what I felt was lacking with the nike free is the tread which the pure grit certainly seems to have!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Asics Trabuco... I've been running with Asics since forever and I would never change for anything else! They are so specialized in running and have all the models to fit specific running terrains, arches, running types!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.asicsamerica.com/footwear/running-shoes/

The Trabuco is my current trail shoe but on the link you'll notice that there are many more in the line for trail. I have 3 pairs where I'll switch depending if it's a road run, offroad or trail. There are different cushionings, arch support, stability and grips.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

runnersworld.com usually also has a shoe review section that you can verify from top running reviewers. Also their magazine has a "Shoe guide" where they review running's best new shoes. If your really into running, the tips on anything and everything about nutrition, training, gear, etc. you can get out of their magazines are amazing! They even have a section on the best dogs for different types of runners!! 

And no... I'm not getting payed to say all of this!!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, running shoes are definitely a personal choice (like everything else) and you will probably have to test out a few pairs before you find the right one. My partner (also a runner) swears by Sauconys, and I have friends who are strictly Mizunos, strictly New Balance, or strictly Asics, etc. Brooks (particularly Cascadias) are the ones that happen to click with my feet and I've been wearing them for years. Great performance on technical terrain as well. There may be a running store in your area wherein you can test a pair within 30 days and return if you're unhappy with them. Happy trails!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Find a local running store, not a chain, and they will help you immensely. Shoes available at chains are appropriate for a small percentage of the population. And when you go take your current shoes so they can see how they are wearing away and therefore know how your body is moving.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm into minimalist shoes/forefoot running and I LOVE New Balance Minimus sneaks. I've worn the road version for over 2 years and love them - I cut almost 8 min off my half marathon time by just changing my running style and shoes (going from conventional to minimal sneaks). I just moved in the New Balance Minimus Trail Winter Run last year and they're great - they keep out the wet, have a decent tread, and don't show the dirt/mud, but they have a Vibram sole, so you do feel rocks/pebbles through them a bit, but you get used to it. 

All that being said, you have to work your way into forefoot running, but you said you had Nike Frees so you're prob already there . Good luck on the hunt for your perfect trail shoe! So many options out there!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies/suggestions!!

*AcadianTornado* I used to only wear Asics until I bought my first pair of Nike Frees. I ended up with pretty severe achilles tendon pain so I sought out a running specialist at a local store that mostly sells running gear (*SteelCityDozer*). He recommended a pair of New Balance, which in the end felt like my issue had worsened after I started running in those. I was really impressed when he claimed to have been able to "read" my running pattern by checking out the wear and tear on my previous sneakers.. in his defense my shoes were pretty worn at that point! :-[

I figured with some suggestions I would have some guidance through the endless sea of running sneakers on the market!


*EastBayer* - thanks! I'll make sure to find out if the dealer would be willing to exchange if I find that the sneakers aren't for me after a couple runs..

*littlelulu* - Thanks for the help  I'll let you all know what I end up with!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I personally prefer barefoot running so I've been using the Vibram Five Fingers the last 2 years with great success. The model I'm using now, the Spyridon, is an extremely comfortable trail runner. Once I switch to barefoot running I no longer roll my ankles. The barefoot technology is a natural foot placement and truly allows you to use your feet the way God designed them. My 2 cents

http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/Five-Fingers-SpyridonLS-Mens.htm

Before I went barefoot, New Balance was my shoe of choice


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

The best hiking/ trail shoes I have ever owned are The North Face Hedgehog XCR. I buy a new pair every year along with super feet insoles. I'm on my fifth pair right now and I can't see myself ever buying a different shoe for trails and rough terrain. They are gore-tex too, so it keeps the water out after the occasional puddle or wet run. Hands down worth the money.

http://www.rei.com/product/811478/the-north-face-hedgehog-iii-gtx-xcr-hiking-shoes-mens


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

giandaliajr said:


> The best hiking/ trail shoes I have ever owned are The North Face Hedgehog XCR. I buy a new pair every year along with super feet insoles. I'm on my fifth pair right now and I can't see myself ever buying a different shoe for trails and rough terrain. They are gore-tex too, so it keeps the water out after the occasional puddle or wet run. Hands down worth the money.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/811478/the-north-face-hedgehog-iii-gtx-xcr-hiking-shoes-mens


They come in women's too: http://www.rei.com/product/836244/the-north-face-hedgehog-gtx-xcr-iii-hiking-shoes-womens

My wife recently bought her first pair for our trip to the Galapagos and she loved them, stood up great to all the sharp lava fields.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Haven't done much trail running since being pregnant, but I used to. I love my Solomon's! My husband wears the same brand too. Got them at REI. They are waterproof too, which is great. 

http://www.salomon.com/us/segment/trail-running-footwear-mountain-trail-running.html


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I've made a list of sneakers to check out!  
Dmak - you make the vibrams sound very appealing - I'm looking forward to trying them on to see how they feel. What type of climate do you live in? Do your toes ever get cold? I'm in New England and plan on running through the winter.

Giandaliajr and flynnandlunasmom - waterproof if definitely a plus! 

Flynnandlunasmom - Dave and I took a walk at TH ( which I believe is in your town) a couple of weekends ago. We went further off the main trail - so many beautiful side trails! That is great that you are so closeby!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ottosmommma, there really are some great trails back there. The Turkey Hill trails extend all the way to Whitney Thayer Woods trails which you can access further down the road in Cohassett too (across from the Stop & Shop. 

In the late spring during rhododendron season there are entire sections of those woods full of blooming rhodies - it's beautiful.


----------

